# Belém (PA) - fotos tiradas ao longo de 2018!



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Cidade interessante. Quero conhecer um dia.


----------



## James Holden (Jan 7, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> Conhecer Belém é uma massagem na alma de quem tem sensibilidade e busca identidade. Como disse Dea, saudades maiúsculas dessa cidade. Soube que o Old school fechou. Fiquei triste.


Mas o Old School abriu em outro local


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ótimas fotos! Belém está no meu "cardápio". Quem sabe ano que vem. kay:


Parabéns pelo belo acervo! :applause:


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Muito diferente!!! Deve ser fantástico de visitar as capitais do norte.:cheers:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Grande metrópole edificada em meio às águas! :applause:


----------



## Guel-Ba (Nov 21, 2018)

Belíssima cidade!


----------



## João Leno (Jun 17, 2012)

Nossa, já estou muito tempo fora de Belém, essas fotos aumentaram a saudade da minha terra...


----------



## Fabriciotaunay (May 4, 2014)

Não é o tópico apropriado, mas como se come Uxi? Se é que se come. :lol:


----------



## dricobel (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ roendo a casquinha e depois a fina camada de massa que tem sobre o enorme semente da fruta.


----------

